# Confused shepherd



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

German Shepherd confused by talking husky. [VIDEO]


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

shoulda seen my 2 tilting their heads to that video lol


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

The look on his face is priceless. It's adorable :wub:
_________
Sue


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I showed the video to my two pups and they looked at me like it was boring, so I played it again and still no reaction. 
Lol- I wanted them to do it. No such luck here. So cute thank you for sharing


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

chloesmama2 said:


> I showed the video to my two pups and they looked at me like it was boring, so I played it again and still no reaction.
> Lol- I wanted them to do it. No such luck here. So cute thank you for sharing


My jacob didnt do anything eithr and i played it twice. I wanted him to respond so bad. Lol. I love the look on the gs face though. Im glad some on the forum got a response from their pets.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much about it, I played it a few times more and nothing, they must have gotten used to it already.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is hilarious. I have to try it, too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Years ago we had a German Shepherd/St. Bernard and sang Happy Birthday and he did it well Now that I have my own GSD I can see where the vocals came from. Mine did tilt her head when I put the video on.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Too cute! I'll have to play that for my two. I guarantee I'll get a reaction. LOL


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I called my dog over to listen to this. She went "where's the treat, I came". Then left to sniff what was in the trash bin when she realized there was not going to be a treat.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Bear L said:


> I called my dog over to listen to this. She went "where's the treat, I came". Then left to sniff what was in the trash bin when she realized there was not going to be a treat.


Awww... U should gave her a treat. Lol:wub:


----------

